
Show HN: UX and AI experiment detects your posture and blurs screen if it’s poor - monolesan
https://fix-posture.glitch.me/
======
monolesan
All process is described on site.

There are some links: Source code on Glitch: [https://glitch.com/~fix-
posture](https://glitch.com/~fix-posture) Open design on Figma:
[https://www.figma.com/file/hvYOl9g4oO2UaTpVOqRwcF](https://www.figma.com/file/hvYOl9g4oO2UaTpVOqRwcF)

If you want to spread the word, here is a Twitter link:
[https://twitter.com/monolesan/status/1170695560183107584](https://twitter.com/monolesan/status/1170695560183107584)

~~~
gitgud
Cool project! Amazing what tensorflow.js can do.

I actually had more fun looking through the Figma notes, they show a
surprisingly honest workflow of how you came up with the idea and designed the
system... these days people just leave that stuff out and just write a
polished blog article...

------
aguzzi94
Amazing idea! I see soo many people walking around with very bad posture. My
girlfriend is struggling with it too. Keep it up !

